# What is your age and what do you do for a living?



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

As the title says. 

I think I'm not alone with a partner who thinks of warhammer as toys, so just to get a hang of who the common warhammerer is. 

Use the poll to tell in which age-group you are and then write what you do for a living. If you are studying at a University/College then specify what you are studying.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Late 20s, I'm a nurse at an Pediatric ER.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Early 30s, and I'm an Asst Manager at a Walt Disney World Resort Hotel.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Late 40's, Land Surveyor in Oil and Gas


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Only just 19, currently working as life gaurd and minor manager/supervisor of local pool.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Contract / Family Court Lawyer.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Upper 20s, Professional Kitten Eater 










(actually unemployed at the moment, ex-military)


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Late 20s for me. And I work in retail. Yay!


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Late 20's, army officer.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Mid twenties

Manufacturing engineer/general machinist


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

38. Mechanical Engineer(Consulting for civil construction)/Marine construction engineer(Shipbuilding)/ Marine superintendent(For our ship fleet). Sorry, I have to wear a lot of hats.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

15, and I'm a student


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

17, student/retail


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

35
3rd shift supervisor at a turbine blade manufacturer (CNC Machinist).


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Flat 20, being a college student at college to get a college degree.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm 42 and a 3rd Level support analyst for retail systems. So I fix complicated till problems.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

early 20's manager at a local shop.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

18. Sacker at United Supermarket. As the name implies, I sack peoples groceries and carry it out for them (should they need a carry out, or are too lazy to carry out 2 plastic bags worth of groceries out themselves. The elderly being an exception.)


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Mid twenties and I'm a math student. Next year, if things go well, I'm going to do a phD.


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

Just short of 30, work as a carer for adults with disabillities and what's known as "challenging behaviour". Also currently training to be a social worker (please avoid throwing rotten fruit at me, i'm not qualified just yet)


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

29 and a Landfill manager in Cardiff


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

28 years old and 2 jobs: 
1) Project Manager for a international company (daytime)
2) Guitarist in a heavy rock band (Afternoon / nighttime)


----------



## gobsmak (Feb 16, 2011)

42, Oracle Developer


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

42, Subsea Mechanical Engineer


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

31. Warehouse Gopher.


----------



## Brother Anvil (Oct 17, 2011)

24, Telecom Cable Techy ( I chase the malfunctions in the cables and tell other people where to dig to fix it )


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mid twenties, catapult maker.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

28, Student, but fully qualified Publican.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

25, ESL teacher


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

21 years old, Studying Biomechatronic Engineering (basically bionics).


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

37, Computer Tech for Pharmaceutical Wholesaler, dealing with Tills & any other computers


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

18, Student clearing last few exams before Uni.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

33. Service Advisor at one of the biggest Honda dealerships in the US. Horray for disposable income!


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

16 - student, really one to see someone the age of 0 in this poll, the are of accelerated human cloning right there


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

37, Warehouse person. Electric fence energizer fixer.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

22, English/software student.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Mid 20's carpenters helper.


----------



## madcore (Jan 29, 2011)

Late thirtys....Senior 3D artist and manager for a Big Video game company


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

28- Geophysical Surveyor... I look for archaeology, utilities/services and rarely/potentially bombs and dead people. Mostly it means I walk about in muddy fields throughout the UK, failing to find any archaeology.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

26, Build Engineer (Review and deploy software packages to production environments) and I manage 8 server farms for Microsoft.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

23. I'm a high school teacher


----------



## TPKarl (Jan 31, 2013)

21. Full time looking-for-work-er


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

31, and currently a full time student again after being made reduntant after 11 years of working for a bank. Studying computing and IT.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

25 years old, currently unemployed and thanks to my country's wonderfull policy on social security by no means in a hurry to find a job:laugh:

Hoping to be able to go back to school in a year or so.


----------



## 300Spartans1cup (May 12, 2013)

23, firefighter in the military.


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

DeathJester921 said:


> 18. Sacker at United Supermarket. As the name implies, I sack peoples groceries and carry it out for them (should they need a carry out, or are too lazy to carry out 2 plastic bags worth of groceries out themselves. The elderly being an exception.)


This made me laugh. I always for some reason get asked if I need help out, when I say "no I got it" they say "are you sure". still have not figured out why yet.



madcore said:


> Late thirtys....Senior 3D artist and manager for a Big Video game company


Elaborate. J/k.. okay not really okay j/k



Tim/Steve said:


> 28- Geophysical Surveyor... I look for archaeology, utilities/services and rarely/potentially bombs and dead people. Mostly it means I walk about in muddy fields throughout the UK, failing to find any archaeology.


That sounds like fun. Do you ever use one of those huge vehicle mounted thermal and or magnetic imaging thingies?



Taggerung said:


> 26, Build Engineer (Review and deploy software packages to production environments) and I manage 8 server farms for Microsoft.


It is always raining in Redmond.



300Spartans1cup said:


> 23, firefighter in the military.


That sounds neat.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

mid 20's, NCO, Forward Air Controller, currently training staff at the moment though after deployment.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

19, currently studying to become a Chemistry Engineer.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

37. Prison officer.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

WaLkAwaY said:


> This made me laugh. I always for some reason get asked if I need help out, when I say "no I got it" they say "are you sure". still have not figured out why yet.


Its part of the job here. The managers want us to carry out any groceries that are in 2 or more bags. Most people get it themselves. Other don't even if they are fully capable of doing it themselves, i.e. lazy. The elderly are an exception. If they say they got it, i'll ask them that. Anyone else, I won't. I'll just tell them to have a good day.

On an related note, I hate people who only say thanks in reply. The least they could do is reciprocate the comment. It's the small things that make my day, and that is one of them. But no, most people only say thanks and nothing more.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

WaLkAwaY said:


> It is always raining in Redmond.


Not always! Just a lot of the time....though last summer we had like 2 months of amazing weather. We have been getting a lot of good weather right now as well.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

27 and I work at a locally owned (by some of my closest friends) bong store. Fancy glass, good times. I'm also a guitar instructor (again, at a locally owned shop) and play actively in three bands, both acoustic and electric.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

17. Working as a lifeguard this summer before heading out to college in the fall.


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Taggerung said:


> Not always! Just a lot of the time....though last summer we had like 2 months of amazing weather. We have been getting a lot of good weather right now as well.


I was doing that thing that people do when they hear you are from washington... "you mean the state that has rain 320 days a year"

I love washington, I really miss it and loved the rainy stormy weather.


----------



## rtthg6 (Nov 27, 2011)

16. Games supervisor in training at CA Great America


----------



## AwesomusPrime (Feb 24, 2012)

30, and I am a Program Coordinator at a program for at risk youth. Trained as an English/Fine Arts teacher.


----------



## Importman (Sep 17, 2008)

Old
Surgeon


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

26
Professional student (psychology), and long term part time shipping and receiving.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Just turning legal (18) and I work at a dry cleaners. Enrolled as a Civil Engineer at Cal State Long Beach


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

36 
brewing (process) technician'. we make beer. (good times)


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

eaarly forties and due to ongoing health problems unemployed but ususally i work in the rtail trade.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

28 years old. Goto college for paramedics and pharmocology tech. Also in the army as a combat engineer and I'm a member of the honor guard conducting funeral honors


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

32, instructional designer and sys-admin at a university. 



AwesomusPrime said:


> 30, and I am a Program Coordinator at a program for at risk youth. Trained as an English/Fine Arts teacher.


Right on, awesomus. I used to teach art at several after school programs with at-risk youth. https://muralarts.org/


----------



## Hereticus (Apr 15, 2008)

35. 
Police Constable. 
I also teach self defence to police officers (and they suck).


----------



## RAM21201 (May 8, 2009)

24.
Health and Safety Co-ordinator/Management Rep, Radiation Safety Officer and Quality Control Manager at a big mine in Northern Ontario.
I also raise livestock on my ranch.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

32
I work for a credit union and act as a jack of all trades given the 15+ years I've been at this.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

45, currently working for GW as a mould maker.


----------



## Loborocket (Apr 14, 2013)

42. I work for Autodesk on a software development team.


----------



## Noise Marine (Dec 18, 2012)

Age: 19 
Occupation: 5900 Basic Electronics Maintenance, U.S.M.C.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Loborocket said:


> 42. I work for Autodesk on a software development team.


Love your work !


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Really diversified group of individuals on this site. I am actually happy to see this thread grow. When I have seen a "What do you do for a living thread on other sites they usually die out after a page or so.

Pretty cool stuff everyone.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

This is quite interesting. Quite a cross section of the community.


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

mid-20s, make chinese noodles and prepare pallets of them for distribution.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

It's actually really interesting to see the average age of people on Heresy as well as the different jobs people have. 

Have a gold star Mr Moriouce for making this thread.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Romero's Own said:


> It's actually really interesting to see the average age of people on Heresy as well as the different jobs people have.
> 
> Have a gold star Mr Moriouce for making this thread.


Thank you Romero! I think so too and I am very thrilled this thread continues to grow. It is an even more diverse group than I thought that resides on these boards and enjoys the hobby. The truth couldn't be more far off from what my wife believes! :victory:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm just surprised we haven't had an US Navy Seals, all of whom are the best sniper in the US forces and that have head-shotted over 100 taliban.

Oh, and I'm disappointed that no-one is a chef. How will we survive as a community if no-one can cook?


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> It's actually really interesting to see the average age of people on Heresy as well as the different jobs people have.
> 
> Have a gold star Mr Moriouce for making this thread.


Ditto 



Moriouce said:


> Thank you Romero! I think so too and I am very thrilled this thread continues to grow. It is an even more diverse group than I thought that resides on these boards and enjoys the hobby. The truth couldn't be more far off from what my wife believes! :victory:


Yeah have some +rep good sir.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Orochi said:


> all of whom are the best sniper in the US forces and that have head-shotted over 100 taliban


This...just...I don't even know...it bothers me, but I can't quite articulate why politely...



Orochi said:


> Oh, and I'm disappointed that no-one is a chef. How will we survive as a community if no-one can cook?


I was a cook for two and a half years before I moved on to less frustrating things. Loved the job, hated basically every single person I worked with/for though.

Good thread, Moriouce!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

ntaw said:


> This...just...I don't even know...it bothers me, but I can't quite articulate why politely...


Sorry, this is a shot at a craze that went around youtube some time ago. Keyboard warriors ahoy!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

29, unemployed after getting my head kicked in by 8 blokes in Croydon that wanted my smokes..... otherwise I was trying to get into Project Management for Oracle



Svartmetall said:


> 45, currently working for GW as a mould maker.


Love this guys work!!


----------



## Loborocket (Apr 14, 2013)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Love your work !


Thanks. We do what we can to help everyone else get their work done!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

What Autodesk projects do you work on? 
It's been a while but I used to use Max, Maya, and Combustion.


----------



## Kr00gZ (May 23, 2013)

32. Windows Server Herder for a power generation company.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

25. Second line (and last line it seems) IT support for a company that makes money. No free samples unfortunately. We also make lots of other things like passports and tax stamps but making currency is our main thing.


----------



## Loborocket (Apr 14, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> What Autodesk projects do you work on?
> It's been a while but I used to use Max, Maya, and Combustion.


I work in the building group. The main product I work on is Revit. It is a parametric building modeling tool.

Max, Maya, & Combustion are developed in our Media & Entertainment group.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Loborocket said:


> I work in the building group. The main product I work on is Revit. It is a parametric building modeling tool.
> 
> Max, Maya, & Combustion are developed in our Media & Entertainment group.


I've used Revit once or twice but my main work is in Civil 3d and Carlson


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I used to use straight autocad, damn it is a powerful package. I have always found the 3d solid modelling to be extrordinarily powerful. However now i have a drafting office for all that so i dont use it as much as i used to.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

18, I work at an Emergency Animal Hospital.
I am also about to go to college for Geothermal Engineering and theoretical physics!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

27, Primary School Teacher.


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> 18, I work at an Emergency Animal Hospital


What state?


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

25, Medic in the Army.


----------



## Zerodyme619 (Jul 1, 2011)

25, Neurobiologist (still student until october, after that fully fletched scientist  )


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69 (Jul 8, 2012)

38, father and housekeeper, chef, gardener, chaufer, guardian and rock upon which my home and family rests.


----------



## chris p (May 18, 2013)

Early 30's building contractor and part time bookkeeper.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

20-29 (barely... shit I'm getting old!) and in the military, studied nuclear engineering at the uni, good times


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Late twenties, Student studying Environmental Sciences.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

43, College professor and chef.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

22y.o. 
I'm studying Business IT & Management, a combo of IT and economic studies.

I work at a pub on saturdays, work retail on wednesdays and fridays plus I earn a few bucks as a freelance writer with a magazine.


----------



## oftenwrong (Mar 24, 2009)

38. Industrial & method engineering… paper work on an industrial scale…


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Nearly 19, Physics Student


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Soooooo does heresy want to pool its resources and take over the world??


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Chaosftw said:


> Soooooo does heresy want to pool its resources and take over the world??


Muahahahahaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

I think of warhammer as toys. I have been painting minitures since I discovered D&D back in the 70's. I have always been a scale modeler since my Papap first introduced me to WW2 kits when I was just a wee lad. Military stuff. I never truely got into cars and other things like planes or ships. Now even though I view my "Toy solders" as gaming pieces now I have no compunction to let everyone know my hobbie. I am now teaching 2 of my grandsons the art of modeling and gaming. My sons were also inducted into the hobbie. I have always been a science fiction fan and when I discovered the GW kits in the late 80's I was in heaven, and a rule set to boot. I play when I can and with my offspring taking an interest all my toys will have a place to go when I no longer play with them. 
Cheers! :victory:


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

Corporal Chaos said:


> I think of warhammer as toys. I have been painting minitures since I discovered D&D back in the 70's. I have always been a scale modeler since my Papap first introduced me to WW2 kits when I was just a wee lad. Military stuff. I never truely got into cars and other things like planes or ships. Now even though I view my "Toy solders" as gaming pieces now I have no compunction to let everyone know my hobbie. I am now teaching 2 of my grandsons the art of modeling and gaming. My sons were also inducted into the hobbie. I have always been a science fiction fan and when I discovered the GW kits in the late 80's I was in heaven, and a rule set to boot. I play when I can and with my offspring taking an interest all my toys will have a place to go when I no longer play with them.
> Cheers! :victory:


Sounds awesome. And a lot different to the inhertience i got off my dad, which was a bag ofold homegrown weed and a bunch of his porn mags! :grin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

22, Secondary School History Teacher. Only God knows why. Little shits.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

late fortys, security systems troubleshooter and programmer for a large international bank


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Only God knows why. Little shits.


On occasion I feel that way about some of my younger guitar students. Then I remember it's better me with my patience over someone else that's gunna give up on them. One on one guitar lessons is very different than a class full of kids though. Stay strong.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

20 years old- student (BFA into graphic design, minor in Illustration), freelance graphic designer, on-off part time job at the FLGS where I get paid in-store credit (this is how I pay for my hobby now so all the real money goes towards the important things)


----------



## thebinman (Jun 18, 2010)

34 year old accountant. Love counting them beans!


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

24, Pit Boss(of the dish pit), now working over the summer, gonna bring my models to work to paint them.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

31, Regional Fitness Director for 9 health and wellness centers


----------



## Loborocket (Apr 14, 2013)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I've used Revit once or twice but my main work is in Civil 3d and Carlson


If you are a Civil 3d user you might be interested in one of our ne products Infraworks. It is pretty powerful stuff for the "roads and dirt" crowd.

http://www.autodesk.com/products/autodesk-infraworks/overview

I forgot to mention the Civil 3d development team works on the floor below mine in my office. They were throwing a BBQ in the parking lot today after work.


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

29, Electrical Engineering student. Ex Air Force Electrician and civilian electrician.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

26-27 in two months though. 
Job Don't really have one beyond helping my father out with his side jobs. Get paid like a pimp though the work is back breaking construction.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Late 20's, Senior Project Designer @ PDC Limited - specializing in molding Plastic Products of all shapes and sizes, including (if we fund) Miniature Wargames Components (Free Plug!) PDC Gaming Kickstarter

I use Solidworks, Transmagic & Magics and get to muck about with 2 Rapid Prototypers and our Development Mold machines


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

23, finally got a job at Publix(first one)


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

30 this year...Student in BSc Environmental Science and Geography, work as janitor/caretaker at insurance firm.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

22. I'm effectively a janitor even if that isn't my job title.


----------



## 1ale4 (Jun 12, 2013)

28 and I work as a designer.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

1ale4 said:


> ... a designer.


Of ......... ?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

28, Ex Military (like alot of us) currently Working as a Security Director for a Multi -Million dollar Condo on South Beach in Miami (can't disclose which one)


----------



## joebauerek (May 14, 2010)

21, just finished a university degree looking for work


----------



## 1ale4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Of ......... ?


I supposed to design buildings but unfortunately, since there's no much work in Italy for architects, I went to France and actually I'm working as designer in a solar panel company. However, this year I had the opportunity to design a house and I'm waiting for a validation of a 14-lofts building.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome !


----------



## w0lfgang7 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nearly 40, Marine Corps officer. So, by playing GK, I suppose that being "one of the few" is a theme for me!


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

1ale4 said:


> I supposed to design buildings but unfortunately, since there's no much work in Italy for architects, I went to France and actually I'm working as designer in a solar panel company. However, this year I had the opportunity to design a house and I'm waiting for a validation of a 14-lofts building.


That is pretty sweet. How do you like France compared to Italy? Was it a culture shock to you?


----------



## 1ale4 (Jun 12, 2013)

WaLkAwaY said:


> That is pretty sweet. How do you like France compared to Italy? Was it a culture shock to you?


Actually, we're pretty close not just from the geographical point of view so any cultural shock occured to me! Here I'm fine, from my experience I cannot say at all they are arrogant, indeed I found some really good friends and in general a warm reception. I really miss italian food, though the french desserts suits better my taste


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

17, Working behind the till at McDonalds - fairly crappy pay for such an expensive hobby


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

20! student doing Product design, beginning to tattoo and working at the local Youth hostel.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

31, civil engineer (ex military)

I think the worse job in this hobby would actually be working for GW. I know a number of GW staff who spend pretty much all thier wages on hobby visa vis, GW are getting thier labour for free...


----------



## Captain Semper (Aug 2, 2013)

41 bank employee (IR officer)


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

Im 30 and am a former US Marine, former US Federal Police Officer, and now I am the Owner and manager of Leatherneck WarGaming in Clarksville, Arkansas.


----------



## Captain Semper (Aug 2, 2013)

I see...


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

27, Architect (Just passed my AREs woohoo!).

It's pretty cool to see so many others in the industry on here


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

20, Illustration student, in my sophomore year haha


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm 40 and I manage three Youth clubs/recreation centers, part-time fire fighter, and I'm also Head Door Supervisor at a night club in town.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Caratacos said:


> Head Door Supervisor at a night club in town.


isnt that just a fancy way of saying `leader of the bouncers' ?? 

im 21 and studying and worked for a restaurant untill they pissed me off enough to leave


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

24, Squaddie.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

22 Neet atm. 

Looking at applying for Uni to start September 2014 to study English since I'm having no luck finding work so may as well go back into education.


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

Haskanael said:


> isnt that just a fancy way of saying `leader of the bouncers' ??
> 
> im 21 and studying and worked for a restaurant untill they pissed me off enough to leave


True


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

23 work at a Bakery atm.

Hoping to open my own Bakery/deli/game store in the future. Because nothing goes better together than a gaming and food.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

25: Infantry Section Commander (for the next 11 weeks anyway!!) then I'm out


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Double iPhone post buggery.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Mid thirties (ouch, when did that happen?)

ADR Enquiry Officer - dispute resolution and doing my best impersonation of the Wolf from Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

*Old Git*

Well I am unique at the moment as I am the only 50 year old!!:yahoo:

I am a copper and work in London. I have been doing 40K for... umm, at least 24 years..

God, I am old


----------



## docf225 (Nov 11, 2007)

Brother Emund said:


> Well I am unique at the moment as I am the only 50 year old!!:yahoo:
> 
> God, I am old


Not any more. I too am Fifty and I am a Fire Marshal. For the next 140 days anyway.

Doc


----------



## Good Minton (Sep 1, 2010)

37 and a builder.


----------



## spindrift (Jun 7, 2012)

36 Mental health nurse


----------



## Ivanzypher (Sep 23, 2008)

22 years of age. Commission Painter by trade.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Takizuchi said:


> 23 work at a Bakery atm.
> 
> Hoping to open my own Bakery/deli/game store in the future. Because nothing goes better together than a gaming and food.



Your damn right about that and I would gladly come work there.


----------



## Crocuta (Nov 3, 2008)

27, software developer


----------



## Its Rumble (Aug 30, 2013)

Mid 20s Working on Aerospace Engineering degree... I want to put the first McDonalds in space.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Fancy getting me a transfer up there?


----------



## Its Rumble (Aug 30, 2013)

Well since you are the first to ask the international food station now has a McDonalds GM!!


----------

